# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  معنى كل تخصص في كلية الاقتصاد وما مجال عمله

## احمد العمري A J A

· إدارة الأعمال:fficeffice" />>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في إدارة المصادر المالية والبشرية والمواد الأولية&iexcl; لإنجاز هدف ما لإحدى المؤسسة&iexcl; حيث ت&otilde;نمى معرفة الطالب بالنظريات والفرضيات الأساسية في المحاسبة والتمويل والتسويق والاقتصاد والإحصاء وأداء الموارد البشرية واتخاذ القرار&iexcl; بحيث يكون قادرا&eth; على التنظيم والتخطيط والقيادة ووضع الميزانية لمختلف المؤسسات والشركات.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في مختلف الشركات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة&iexcl; بحيث يشرف على حل المشكلات ومعالجة الأرقام الرياضية الكبيرة&iexcl; ويمكنه العمل في مجالات إدارة العمليات وإدارة الموارد البشرية والإدارة العامة. >>
> >
· المحاسبة:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في كيفية حفظ السجلات المالية للمعاملات الرسمية&iexcl; وكيفية تحضير بيان موجودات لمؤسسة تجارية بالإضافة للديون ونتائج العمليات&iexcl; كما يبحث بالتفصيل في مجالات الاقتصاد وترجمة البيانات المالية ومهارات الإدارة. ويتم استخدام الرياضيات بشكل كبير في هذا التخصص.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في عدة مجالات كالشركات والمؤسسات التجارية الخاصة والحكومية والمؤسسات الخيرية واتحادات العمال المختلفة&iexcl; ويمكنه العمل بشكل فردي.>>
> >
· التمويل(العلوم المالية والمصرفية):>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في المواضيع التجارية وإدارة البنوك الاستثمارية&iexcl; وكيفية وضع الميزانية والتخطيط وإدارة الديون والموجودات. حيث ستكتسب معلومات عن المال والبضائع والسلع والسندات والعقود واقتصاد السوق. وبالتالي تنمي قدراتك في كيفية تحديد الاستثمارات التي تأتي بعائد عالي بحيث يكون مستوى المخاطرة فيها قليل.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في الأقسام المالية للمؤسسات الاستثمارية والبنوك وشركات التأمين وغيرها من المؤسسات المالية الخاصة والحكومية.>>
> >
· التسويق:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في طرق وأساليب توزيع البضائع والخدمات&iexcl; كما يبحث في سلوك المستهلك وإدارة سياسة الأسعار وقنوات البيع بالتجزئة والبيع بالجملة والإعلان والمبيعات والإدارة.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في التسويق والإعلان للشركات التي تقدم منتجا&eth; أو خدمة ما&iexcl; بالإضافة إلى الأبحاث التسويقية ومجالات الاستثمار.>>
> >
· نظم المعلومات الإدارية:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في كيفية تصميم أنظمة الحاسوب لتساعد الأفراد والمؤسسات لتعمل بشكل أكثر فعالية بحيث يتعلم الطالب لغات البرمجة وتكنولوجيات المعلومات وأنظمة الأمان ونظم التخطيط والتكامل. بالإضافة لتأسيس الطالب في مجالات إدارة الأعمال وقوانين العمل&iexcl; بالإضافة إلى تعليم الطلبة كيفية تحديد الاحتياجات الفردية&iexcl; وكذلك المشاريع الاقتصادية الكبرى والأولويات الاجتماعية في الشركات.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في عدة مجالات تستلزم استخدام التكنولوجيا في حل المشاكل والإجراءات الصعبة المتكررة كالفواتير>>
وإدارة كشوف الأجور وحجوزات شركات الطيران وسجلات البنوك وتصنيفات كتب المكتبات وجدولة خطط المصانع. وفي المجالات الحكومية يستخدم في معالجة النفقات والتصميم والتحكم بالمعدات والتخطيط والتحكم في المجالات العسكرية.>>
> >
· الإدارة العامة:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
إن هذا التخصص هو نتاج العلاقة بين الحكومة والأعمال&iexcl; لذلك يعد كل من الميول السياسي والسياسة العامة كلاهما مهمان في هذا المجال. في هذا التخصص سوف ترى كيف تؤثر القوانين والأنظمة في المجتمع&iexcl; وكيف تكون مثل هذه القوانين عبارة عن عقبات أو ذات منفعة&iexcl; وكيفية تغيير مثل هذه القوانين&iexcl; ومدى استجابة المجتمع لمثل هذه التغييرات.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في عدة مجالات حكومية كمخطط لمدينة أو مدير للضرائب أو مدير شركات تأمين وغيرها من الخيارات الأخرى.>>
> >
· إدارة الأعمال الدولية:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في المفاهيم الأساسية لمزاولة الأعمال والأخلاقيات والاقتصاديات&iexcl; وسوف يتم توضيح بعض المعايير العامة لمجالات فرعية كالمحاسبة والتمويل والتسويق. وسوف يكسبك هذا التخصص مهارات إدارة الأعمال في السياق العالمي&iexcl; بحيث تتعلم إجراءات العمل بين الدول والقوانين والسوقيات للتجارة العالمية بالإضافة إلى الاستثمار والتسويق في البلدان الأجنبية.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في مختلف الشركات الأجنبية وفي بيئات الأعمال الدولية وخصوصا&eth; الشركات التي تتعامل مع الدول الأخرى.>>
> >
· إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في مجال علم المكتبات والمعلومات لتلبية احتياجات المجتمع من المتخصصين المؤهلين للعمل في>>
مؤسسات المعلومات وإدارتها. ويشتمل برنامج الدراسة على جوانب عدة في مجال: مؤسسات المعلومات وتاريخها وإدارتها&iexcl; ونظم المعلومات وخدماتها&iexcl; وشبكات المعلومات والإنترنت&iexcl; ومصادر المعلومات وطرق تجميعها وتنظيمها وبثها&iexcl; وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وتطبيقاتها&iexcl; واستخدام الحاسوب في مؤسسات المعلومات&iexcl; وميكنة وظائفها.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج فرص العمل في المكتبات العامة&iexcl; والمتخصصة&iexcl; والجامعية&iexcl; والمدرسية&iexcl; ومراكز مصادر التعلم&iexcl; ودور الأرشيف والوثائق والمخطوطات والمحفوظات&iexcl; وغيرها من مؤسسات المعلومات في القطاعين العام والخاص. >>
> >
· الاقتصاد:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في قضايا مهمة كالبطالة والتضخم المالي والممتلكات&iexcl; وكيفية تنظيم المؤسسات وتأهيلها للمنافسة&iexcl; ويبحث أيضا&eth; في أسباب تقدم ونمو&oslash;&ouml; دول بينما تبقى دول&ntilde; أخرى متخلفة وفقيرة.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل كمحلل اقتصادي أو مستشار اقتصادي للشركات في القطاعين العام والخاص&iexcl; بالإضافة لمجالات التجارة العالمية.>>
> >
· نظم المعلومات المحاسبية:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يجمع هذا التخصص بين المحاسبة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات&iexcl; ويبحث في كيفية إيجاد حلول للمشكلات المحاسبية والأعمال التجارية باستخدام تكنولوجيات الحاسوب حيث يتعلم الطالب كيفية تحليل العمليات الإدارية وتحديد المعلومات المطلوبة وجمعها وتنظيمها حاسوبيا&eth; مما يقلل الوقت والكلفة والجهد.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في مختلف الشركات والمؤسسات الخاصة والعامة وخصوصا&eth; الاستشارية منها.>>
> >
· التخطيط الإقليمي:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في انشآت وتصميمات وتخطيطات المدن وطرازها العمراني&iexcl; وتأثير العوامل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية فيها&iexcl; بالإضافة لتأثير توافر وسائل النقل على المناطق والضواحي.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في وزارة التخطيط ووزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية ومراكز الأبحاث.>>
> >
· إدارة البنوك:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في إدارة البنوك الاستثمارية وكيفية وضع الميزانية والتخطيط وإدارة الديون وتحديد الأرباح&iexcl; وكيفية استثمار الأموال لتحقيق أكبر عائد.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في مختلف الأقسام الإدارية لمختلف البنوك الاستثمارية.>>
> >
· العلاقات الدولية والدراسات الاستراتيجية:>>
o وصف لطبيعة التخصص:>>
يبحث هذا التخصص في المشاكل العالمية وتأثيرها على العلاقات الدولية&iexcl; كما يبحث في العلاقات الاقتصادية والقضايا البيئية العالمية ومشكلات الفقر&iexcl; حيث يعطى الطالب مواضيع في العلوم السياسية والاقتصادية والتاريخية والاجتماعية وعلوم الإنسان والجغرافيا بالإضافة للغات الأخرى.>>
o مجالات العمل:>>
يتاح للخريج العمل في المجالات الحكومية بالإضافة إلى مجالات الأعمال المحلية والدولية والبنوك&iexcl; وفي أقسام العلاقات العامة لمختلف المؤسسات والشركات.

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على المعاني والتوضيحات

----------


## دموع الغصون

*موضوع رائع و معلومات قيمة 
بتمنى الكل يستفيد منها*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مجهود واضح  والموضوع مميز مع انه قديم وما كان مسلط عليه الضوء 
دموع الغصون شكرا لانك نبشتي عن الموضوع من جديد 

ولو كاتب الموضوع دخل على المنتدى بحكيله الله يعطيك العافية 
ومعلومات انا شخصياً فادتني*

----------

